# altered equipment



## jim baird (Mar 8, 2011)

Local utility does not like some listed equipment, and rejects it.  One design is an over-under meter base-disco fed from underground.Utility wants minimum 3" width inside the metal shroud that is on the left side, separating the utility's "lateral" from the body of the disco enclosure.Local electrician, when I kicked back his installation of the _verboten_ equipment, flew a little hot on the phone and said he'd "fix it".I was called back to site and found he had "jacklegged" the panel, cutting the inner cover, and sliding the separator shroud over to get 2 1/2" width.Now, by altering the equipment, he has lost the UL listing.  My call to the utility's engineers has not been returned.Comments?

View attachment 1509


View attachment 1509


/monthly_2011_03/HPIM2909_resize.JPG.ac43fde17f026e357012d466603f36f2.JPG


----------



## GHRoberts (Mar 8, 2011)

Around here the local utility makes the decision on that equipment.

---

Most electrical shops build enclosures of one type or another. I suspect that you have no grounds to complain unless you want to shut down every contractor in the area.


----------



## pwood (Mar 8, 2011)

nice try, no cigar? someone needs to buy a new panel.


----------



## jim baird (Mar 8, 2011)

Thnaks for replies.

My call to utility's engineering guys I think will be ignored, as they don't want to be involved in my call (tho they have not shied from kicking back my prior approvals of same listed equipment before).

I told electrician all I see now is altered equipment, and it is up to him to get utility's help in convincing me to approve.


----------



## inspector444 (Mar 8, 2011)

jim baird said:
			
		

> Thnaks for replies.My call to utility's engineering guys I think will be ignored, as they don't want to be involved in my call (tho they have not shied from kicking back my prior approvals of same listed equipment before).
> 
> I told electrician all I see now is altered equipment, and it is up to him to get utility's help in convincing me to approve.


Quite an interesting dilemma you have. Here in Ohio we are required to enforce the NEC. If the utility doesn't like it, that does not become our battle. We do not enforce utility requirements.  Here we would consider it a matter between contractor and the utility. Thank goodness we work pretty well with the Power company.

Steve


----------



## FredK (Mar 8, 2011)

inspector444 said:
			
		

> Quite an interesting dilemma you have. Here in Ohio we are required to enforce the NEC. If the utility doesn't like it, that does not become our battle. We do not enforce utility requirements.  Here we would consider it a matter between contractor and the utility. Thank goodness we work pretty well with the Power company.Steve


Here the Utility will list what panel they will approve.  They hold the POWER from that end.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2011)

Why don't the local supply houses carry what will pass muster?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree the equipment cannot be altered in this manner.  If this particular equipment is not approved by the local POCO, then it simply can't be used.  There are plenty of other products of this kind manufactured by that company and several other manufacturers of meter / serivce equipment widely available.


----------



## jim baird (Mar 8, 2011)

I have always been surprised by the variety of designs in electric equipment in general.

Not to distract too much, but in a general sense I like to believe that engineering gets better thru time, as the body of knowledge grows.  In some applications, however, it appears to me that engineering creativity is more directed toward cheaper instead of better.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bryan Holland said:
			
		

> I agree the equipment cannot be altered in this manner.  If this particular equipment is not approved by the local POCO, then it simply can't be used.  There are plenty of other products of this kind manufactured by that company and several other manufacturers of meter / serivce equipment widely available.


Agreed, local POCO will have a white book of acceptable enclosures. The electrician dropped the ball here.


----------



## peach (Mar 9, 2011)

agreed.. POCO has the final say.. don't look stupid by approving alterations..


----------

